# Chalk & Park



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

One from Petfest 2012, she did fab, though I think her interests in dog events is starting to wane.  And then a few from a dog park. She started snarking all the dogs at the park from the get go, so we left to go wander in the grasses instead pretty soon after. I loved how her eyes lit up when she realized we were alone again and I was going to let her run lol. We're both so antisocial. 


























Oh yes, and I'm hired.  I actually have a write up about that if anyone cares to read it all. And I know the pics kinda suck, but if you want updates around finals this is about it! So, how's everything going guys?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love the pics!
My Inzi (collie) is increasingly the same - at home doing agility, tricks or obedience she sparkles and loves it - but at shows she just looks flat and miserable! I retired her from competition when she was 6 and I don't even take her to fun shows aymore - she just didn't enjoy it - she'd rather go for a walk on the beach at home. 

I'm hoping that Kiki will love it, she is a much more sociable animal than either Inzi or I. Kiki certainly enjoyed all the fuss doing novelty fun shows over the summer with my daughter Lizzie and they won a stack of rosettes, although I think perhaps having an owner who is a child and who had a broken arm probably worked in Kiki's favour - and she was very cute and puppyish!!

Do give us the link for your write up.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Enneirda, I just love your dogs, and your photos are amazing - I've browsed the gallery before now just to see them. What camera do you use? I know it's the person who takes the good photo, but I am curious. I have a reasonable Canon DSLR, but I don't get photos anywhere near the quality of yours!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

There is joy in those eyes. It pours out of them.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Enneirda, 'Lo is lovely.. What mix is she? Is her coat pretty straight or is that just how she is groomed?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Always miss hearing about you!
Love the colours on miss Lo! I don't think I have seen her so multi coloured...her tail looks cool.
Where did you get hired??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photo's, especially the one with the ball.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

You guys are all so amazing lol. Everytime I stumble in I start grinning like a idiot.

Marzi: I think that's how 'lo will end up starting to view them too. She never gets off lead, and she doesn't like dogs much so while she does like attention, it's just not really enough to warrant walking around for 4 or 5 hours with me. But I adore taking along a dog, and she still LOVES about half of it. Sorry you had to retire your Inzi. I'm betting that did help too, but if everyone had fun it really doesn't matter lol.

Von: The older shots you've seen aren't by the same cam as this one. This is my eldest sisters camera, which I have no clue about! The usual pictures (one example below, that one was taking right after a storm) are taking with my middle sisters, who is asleep right now. Hence I can't fish it out to check! But I'll figure it out once I'm home from work tomorrow. But I assure you that it's me much more then it is the camera, I know sibs is a cheapo beside yours. Thanks btw, I try really hard to get great shots. 

Cat 53: This was my face on reading those words lol. 

Ruth: She's a straight 50/50 cockapoo, and her coat really is that flat. Glorious, no? Here's her dad. No reason really, I just wanted to show him off.  I may not of agreed with sibling breeding him, but man would I be bored without my girl lol.









Mo: I missed ya too.  I've done her coat like this a few times, but pictures never seem to come out right. She was about a third darker then the picture portrays actually! 

DB1: Thank you!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, the write ups. Not much... but it's something!

~~


I'm hired. 

I'M HIRED, do ya hear me? Hired! 

I've been trying to get hired for months. The main hold up was my college hours, it's hard to work around three half days, and limited weekends. In fact, it may as well be impossible. (yeah, I know, about half of college kids work. But I'm out in the boonies, got it?) Anyway, I tried, I had interviews, I turned in apps, the whole nine yards. NOTHING. 

But, there was one slight glimmer of hope. A shop my clan had gone to for ice cream, not realizing what a lovely place it was. Swifty I became impressed, the look, the workers, the vibe of it, was amazing. So we asked for a app. Sadly she had one girl who was most likely coming in for training. *sigh* But I didn't give up, at least until the gal was hired. But the silver lining was that the boss liked me a lot. She said next break if she needed someone, I was it.

So…. It's next break. I walked in. I asked a miss if the boss was in, another went and told her I was here, ect. Boss came out and after a second she remembered me as the home schooled one lol. She said one of her girls has gone awol, two full days with no contact. 

So she says the lass is as good as fired, so I'm hired. 

I did a double take.

She wasn't josh'in.

She wants me in as early as possible (this sat at 11 in fact) for training, then in to work as early as I can be, which'll be after finals, this thursday. 

~~

I'm now a soda jerk in training. 

Also, my name is Ash.

Hi. 

Anyway, the day went well. No mishaps happened but the Dr. Pepper going rabid and spewing some juices (I'm going to blame the machine) and the lemon wedge on the side of a limeade. (hey, nobody told me we had lime for that!) But considering the dozens and dozens of drinks I made, I did grand! Though I need to add more ice. I dislike ice in my drinks, so this idea of filling up the glass to the very tip top is a bit foreign.

On the name deal, not one, but TWO doppelgangers dwell in that building. A worker shares my name, and the boss shares sibs. It's creepy. So, due to my double being there first, I had to switch. So I went through my favorite names and kicked out those that wouldn't work and it didn't leave many options. But I like Ash, I respond to it well, and it's short. So it works! Though I still almost respond everytime someone calls my doppelganger, so that's awkward. 

Also, we can make drinks with anything on them, whenever. No fee or anything. So caramel, butterscotch, fudge, chocolate, any ice cream flavor, most cokes, ect ect. Today I made a mint turtle slushy with caramel. I think it's time to find some more self control pronto before I blow up like a blimp. 

~~

Yesterday, today, and tomorrow, I'm working as a hostess. I might write up something for that too if I find the time. 

Mo, the place is a old style dinner with great people, a lovely vibe, and great food, like old style malts and the such. It's also just 15 minutes away!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds pretty great! I hope you enjoy the people too!

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks.  It's a pretty sweet deal over all, I'm still the loner of the group, but everyone seems genuinely nice. And the hours rock!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Von, it's a olympus stylus 7030.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Her coat is great! I hope Lola's stays straight! So easy to look after! But 'Lo is just gorgeous!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Here's pic of 'lo's coat as a pup to compare. It's a great coat, _very _easy care for, almost never matts, dries freakishly fast, doesn't need frequent washing, flows just like a alghans... what's not to love?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She was a gorgeous puppy and she is the most stunning dog!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a cutie, very similar to Lola especially in the last foto. Her smooth face is natural too? I love 'Lo's adult coat very much, I definitely hope Lola's will turn out that pretty! Thanks for the puppy pics..


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think 'Lo's face gets shaved....not naturally that smooth...but I would imagine she has a smoothie face regardless.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you Marzi. 

No problem Ruth. And Mo's right, I do shave 'lo's face. It would grow in fully if I let it! It's been saved every week, or no longer then two, sense she was two weeks old lol.


----------

